# 1897 Lovell Diamond



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 14, 2015)

1897 Lovell Diamond made by John P. Lovell Arms Co. (Portland, Maine made)


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2015)

Dig those "dropouts". TOC looptail


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## shoe3 (Oct 16, 2015)

Awsome.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 5, 2015)

Great bike


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you. I just love the frame design. 

View attachment 248767


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 5, 2015)

Great craftsmanship 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 18, 2017)

Is there a dust cover between the front sprocket and the bottom crank bearings?
Can you get a picture of that area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

